# Do you believe in internet love?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you believe that people can fall in love with someone over the internet? I certainly do.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I don't. I think you need to really know a person to love them immensly. You can certainly make good friends though.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, I met my boyfriend over 4 years ago on the net, I fell in love with him straight away.. and we met a few months after speaking.. and are still in love now 

I found it so much easier to talk and open up through the net, whereas in person I was too painfully shy to talk to anyone that I liked. So I think it's a great way to get to know someone.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My ex-bf and I met online, were friends for two years, gradually began speaking on the phone and didn't meet until we'd been dating for three weeks. It lasted 8.5 years. I wouldn't call it an "online" relationship though. I'd call the first two years after meeting an LDR. After that, we moved in together.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly said:


> My ex-bf and I met online, were friends for two years, gradually began speaking on the phone and didn't meet until we'd been dating for three weeks. It lasted 8.5 years. I wouldn't call it an "online" relationship though. I'd call the first two years after meeting an LDR. After that, we moved in together.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Wow. 8+ years. It must have been intense.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

nightwalker said:


> Wow. 8+ years. It must have been intense.


We lived together for all but two of those years, so it was a regular relationship. We just met online two years before we started dating. (Meaning we knew each other for a total of 10.5 years.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it can happen for some people, but not for me. I believe I'd need steady in-person contact before I could "fall in love" with someone.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you implying something night, hehe?


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Online love is possible, but extremely fragile. You have to take it offline ASAP if you want a chance for it to work long-term...

-Ryan


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Meeting online is just another way of meeting someone. But that is all it is; just meeting and becoming acquainted, to me anyway. To evolve beyond that, it has to be IRL.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm beginning to think that the only way I'll find someone is to open myself up to the possibility of "internet love." I just cringed a bit. But...it's true. I can't picture it happening any other way. Well, even that's not a tangible dream for me. The best I can probably hope for is ending up bound and gagged in the trunk of a late model Buick.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Are you implying something night, hehe?


Maybe... :fall


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I think love can start online, but has to be moved offline to really develop, grow, and work.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny said:


> Meeting online is just another way of meeting someone. But that is all it is; just meeting and becoming acquainted, to me anyway. To evolve beyond that, it has to be IRL.


:ditto


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Kardax said:


> Online love is possible, but extremely fragile. You have to take it offline ASAP if you want a chance for it to work long-term...
> 
> -Ryan


I agree. I've seen lots of people get messed up in strange stuff or disillusioned once they meet their "internet love" in person. Once had an online acquintance who sold all of her belongs to move in with a man who had basically lied to her about his entire identity.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*No.*


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've no reason to debate the people who say they've found it, so I'll assume it's possible. On the other hand, it sounds like absolute torture if the distance is too big for meeting to be realistic... so it's best avoided.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I don't believe you can fall in love with someone you have never met and only spoken to through a screen.

However, that being said, I do think it is possible to develop feelings for someone and share a close bond when you are chatting online. I think we are hearing about so many online relationships that are successful because people develop a mutual respect and begin to feel comfortable with each other online, and so when they meet they are already invested in one another and almost a step ahead of the game.

In short I think it's definitly a viable way to meet and find someone you enjoy being around, but you need face to face interaction to really fall in love.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, I don't think so. Maybe for some people, but it would be really slow developing and maybe you would have to be extremely lonely, it just doesn't seem intimate enough for me, I could definitely see friendships forming, but even then only up to a certain point.


----------



## fizzywater (Jun 21, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> No, I don't believe you can fall in love with someone you have never met and only spoked to through a screen.
> 
> However, that being said, I do think it is possible to develop feelings for someone and share a close bond when you are chatting online. I think we are hearing about so many online relationships that are successful because people develop a mutual respect and begin to feel comfortable with each other online, and so when they meet they are already invested in one another and almost a step ahead of the game.
> 
> In short I think it's definitly a viable way to meet and find someone you enjoy being around, but you need face to face interaction to really fall in love.


I agree. To truly be in love with someone, you need to know the complete person... how they treat other people, their mannerisms, annoying/endearing habits, etc. There are just too many things you can't possibly know about a person without real life interaction.

Also, just because you feel "in love" with a person (whether online or in real life), that doesn't necessarily mean you'll be compatible in a relationship. You definitely need to spend a lot of time with a person in real life scenarios to know whether your personalities work together. I don't think that can be determined by only online interaction. :stu


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont know how someone could have an "online" relationship where you just know eachother online.if you meet them in person then definatly.i met a guy offline before and dated him,he was one of the coolest people ive ever met.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes and no. Love can start on Internet but online relations IMO cannot last for long if you don't meet in real life the other one cause the relation is likely to stall and go nowhere as there are things you can't know about the other one with Internet-only.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I posted to the no part because I dont think you can love someone until you know them offline. But some people can think they are "in love" with someone they meet online thats why they need to take it offline ASAP, otherwise they're living in an unhealthy fantasy world.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure do.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

huge crushes yes.
love , nope.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Lonley_Day said:


> Yes, I do believe in it, as I have experienced it first hand. However, I feel that the feeling of love, at times, might be false, as things online move much quicker than in person. People, especially men, who are not used to bearing their souls in real life or expressing their feelings do so much more easily online. This leads to the pace of the relationship moving at a blistering and unrealistic speed. Discretion must be used online for various reasons.


I also thought I was in love when I met someone online when I was 16 (I stopped talking to him a couple years later and no we never met in real life) and realize now that I wasn't really in love just lonely and needy. I agree now that it's much better to get to know people although if you do find someone online you probably need to meet them offline before you decide you are in love (being very careful of course when you actually meet them like meeting them at a public place and whatever)


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I believe it's easily possible to develop a strong crush or a sense of liking for somebody over the internet. So long as you have some way of knowing the things you like about them are genuine and not just made up. But real love no.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think you could really like his/her personality, but love is something that is felt once you know someone in person.


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

by all means, you need to take it offline ASAP, and if the love is real you will do everything and anything to make that happen...however, I sent my online love on the other side of the world $3000, and other packages and gifts..I met a girl in real life, so I broke off the serious relationship talk we were having online, but since I"ve sent her all this money and stuff, we're still connected, and we're great friends, and still talk all the time...she's always there for me and I hope to meet her someday....


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

It happens yes, but when you meet the person, I think it's a diff story. In most cases, I liked the person better online than off.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

espearite said:


> It happens yes, but when you meet the person, I think it's a diff story. In most cases, I liked the person better online than off.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah cuz you could be all like i <3 u shabang or worreva til you are grey n old but you'd have to actually be with the person to know if ya actually loved them.

Like being told about about i dunno some megatasty dessert or somesh*t youd have to actually taste it to be like Damn that wuz some good sh*t or k , actually that was kinda foul lol.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm such a loser that I have crushes on girls I meet online and never expect to meet in person... I've thought that I did, but it doesn't ever work out. The physical me is clearly nowhere near as good as the virtual me.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

its very possible, but only if you or your significant other would be willing to relocate, long distance relationships simply dont work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I knew a girl I used to work with who went to live with her fiance after he proposed to her over the phone and before they had ever met. They had only talked online and over the phone, they'd never met from what I gathered. In her case it happened and so I suppose it's a possibility. I think a big problem with internet relationships however (where you "date" the person online, not just friends) is the possibility that one of the people involved could meet someone IRL that lives close by that they'd like to date. Then the other person in the internet relationship would end up hurt.


----------



## midnight77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Drella said:


> I'm beginning to think that the only way I'll find someone is to open myself up to the possibility of "internet love." I just cringed a bit. But...it's true. I can't picture it happening any other way. Well, even that's not a tangible dream for me. The best I can probably hope for is ending up bound and gagged in the trunk of a late model Buick.


those do have big trunks


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been experienced in this field before, and while I agree that it is possible to fall for someone you haven't met face to face, the circle is not complete until you begin physically communicating with them and leaving the Internet and phone communication (mostly) obsolete. I had a very strong affection for someone and wanted to make things work, but realized that the distance would make the relationship crumble. And sure enough, that's what happened.

I have met couples who were able to endure living far from each other and still make it through. But I'm sure for most people seeing the person they love constantly is what keeps them together. You can't replace someone holding your hand.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I think I voted yes but I'm wavering on it, considering until you've met your net-mate in person, you can't truly be sure whether they want to chop you into pieces and dump you in a burning 55-gallon drum (which is a cute way to show your love as well).


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

ericj said:


> I'm such a loser that I have crushes on girls I meet online and never expect to meet in person... I've thought that I did, but it doesn't ever work out. The physical me is clearly nowhere near as good as the virtual me.


Well I don't think you're a loser for experiencing that. The same thing has unexpectedly happened to me (with guys) before. People can't help who they're attracted to at the end of the day, whether it's offline or online. Although something which has helped me feel better (in that type of online situation) in the past is reminding myself that what I know of the other person could easily be fake and if it did happen I met them in real life chances are they might not live up to my expectations - as well as the other way round.


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's possible, but the chances are very slim. On one hand, you get to know one another and get a feel for each others values, morals, views etc. (assuming your being honest) and can make a better judgment for long-term success according to how well those fit with your own, but on the other hand, your develop a picture of how you envision this person will be like once you meet him/her, and the reality and your perception of how it will be rarely agree. 

In fact, people are often fairly disappointed when they meet their online crush. It's sort of like the relationship works backwards if it's online. When you meet a person face to face, you get an idea of whether you have chemistry or not (VERY important) and how you like them overall (looks, manner, speech, etc) and then from there get to know them slowly. This is the process where the falling in love develops. Of course it's much harder to talk about things in person rather than writing them out online. But that is part of the relationship. That beautiful phase when your just so thirsty for more knowledge and understanding of this great human being that entered your life. Talking about all this online kills this process, and it's not the same seeing their facial expressions when they talk about something, and seeing how it affects them, as just reading it all out online.

The real thing in person is just that much better. There are definitely exceptions though, this is just my take from it, and I've tried many online dating sites, and have met many people off of them, and tried to get into relationships, and this is what I've learned from the experience.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

VCL XI said:


> I think I voted yes but I'm wavering on it, considering until you've met your net-mate in person, you can't truly be sure whether they want to chop you into pieces and dump you in a burning 55-gallon drum (which is a cute way to show your love as well).


lol that's always scary to think about.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Absolutely! I met the love of my life online.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with what others have said, I definitely think it's possible to fall in love over the internet, but extremely hard to keep a relationship going without at least sporadic real-life contact.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Can there be a 'not-sure' option? I guess it might work for some and not for others. As for myself...the question is still open. The experiences I've had haven't worked out, one was too full-on and affectionate...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Last option.

Sure, you can get a pretty accurate impression of who someone is by talking to them online, keeping in mind that the internet also includes webcam/voice chat, which reveals more about the person than if you're just text chatting with them. Still, real life is is different and more elaborate. Maybe you can fall in love with _the idea_ of someone, which is all it is, really, until you've met them in person.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I do. I fell in love head over heels twice with guys I never met. Too bad both loved other online girls more then me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, he told me so.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you can make deep connections online, and then love them, and be infatuated. I don't think you can be "in love" in a true sense til you know them in real life. At least for me, mannerisms are a huge factor in attraction. The way a person acts is different from the way a person thinks, and both are very important in love. I think that you can make a deeper connection on the mental aspect online, and it can have a better chance to grow from there. But you can't be in love with someone you've never met; That's only a fantasy.


----------

